# RCA Subwoofer cable with AMP remote turn on



## FiveD (Jan 7, 2015)

I've got a set of RCA cables with a third, single wire.










This is my first time wiring a stereo, and am wondering if anyone can tell me the purpose for this third wire? Is it in fact an Amp remote turn on? My kit came with another, similar gauge wire that I assumed was the amp turn on, but I'm feeling kind of inclined to use this for my remote turn on, because it would be a lot more convenient. 

I've read that it's not a good idea to run the remote turn on too close to the RCA cables, is there any truth to this?



Thank you!


----------



## FiveD (Jan 7, 2015)

Also I'm wondering if the gauge looks to be enough. I believe it's roughly 16.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

I have that same brand Amp kit that those RCAs came with. I am not using that Remote Wire, which I understood to be what is where there for, because my remote wire tapped into the Factory radio fuse in the Fuse Block. But if it works for you, then I see no reason why it wouldn't suffice. Remote wires are usually smaller gauge.

I don't think having the remote wire close or next to RCAs should cause any issues!


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

As far as i understand the remote wire carried no real amount of current, so it should be ok.


----------



## FiveD (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I ended up running an additional wire separately, just in case. It wasn't much extra work. I'm installing the sub and amp in a few days, I'll post back with an update regarding the static. 


Thanks again!


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

It's actually a ground strap. Ask any Pioneer owner.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Initially, they were used for grounding purposes, but over time, people have come to use them for a remote wire. 

Personally, I run my remote on the same side as my power wire and then run the RCA's on the opposite side. I've used patch cables/RCA cables with that wire a few times, but I've yet to use it as a remote wire. Guess old habits die hard, but I'm just not wanting to give may system a reason for any sort of unwanted induced noise, I mean I have enough factors against me, no need to those in another possible issue source. LOL


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

I used it as REM for the first time recently, and it works fine. I was always leery of the size or noise, but I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, it merely needs to carry a 12V (roughly 300mv) signal, the likelihood of it inducing distortion is on the lower end of the scale, but I'm just set in my ways, so to speak.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I must be the luckiest sob ever because I've never had issues with running rcas and remote wires together.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Like I said, it's low amperage, less than an amp. However, people have gotten induced noise before.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Weigel21 said:


> Like I said, it's low amperage, less than an amp. However, people have gotten induced noise before.


Sounds like they have a deeper issue


----------

